# Man yall got a lot of jets around Meramec River MO!



## Whitaker201 (Apr 28, 2014)

I was on my way back from Grand lake heading east on I44 and must have seen at least 10-15 OBJ's! I am a loner here in OH with the OBJ.


----------



## Rdtolbert (Apr 28, 2014)

Same here in Oklahoma. Went to Missouri to pick up my jet. It has to be the outboard jet Capitol of the world.


----------



## dhoganjr (Apr 28, 2014)

Here in SE Missouri we have such a high concentration of clear gravel bottom streams, rivers, and creeks usually within a few minutes drive that you miss out on if you don't have a jet. If you see tin on the road it more than likely has a jet.

I've never owned a prop, never had a use for one, been running jets since about 2000.


----------



## loosecaboose (Apr 28, 2014)

yea there are a lot of missouri river and streams that are only accessible with a jet. How did you do on Grand Lake?


----------



## Whitaker201 (Apr 29, 2014)

I had a great trip and tourney. I finished 5th out of 35 boats. It was a 3 day tourney. I had 18-03 day 1, 15-03 day 2, and 19-14 on day 3 for a 53-04 3 day total. I missed big bass for day 1 and the tourney by 1 once. Not bad for fishing solo in a team format tourney.
day 1:






day 3:


----------



## loosecaboose (Apr 29, 2014)

well done! nice looking limit of fish.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Apr 30, 2014)

We're starting to get more OBJ's here on the Delaware River as well. I'm north of the tidal influence and it's all a rocky bottom, no real sand or gravel. But there are very large boulders in the middle of the river so you could be in 5' of water and there will be a 4-1/2 boulder just below the surface. I've clipped a few with the prop outboards and it limits how far upstream I could go safely so I finally gave in and got a jet. There are quite a few sections that drop down below a foot so the jet is the only way to get through.


----------



## dhoganjr (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks like you had a great trip! Nice looking fish.


----------



## overboard (Apr 30, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350677#p350677 said:


> JL8Jeff » Today, 08:51[/url]"]We're starting to get more OBJ's here on the Delaware River as well. I'm north of the tidal influence and it's all a rocky bottom, no real sand or gravel. But there are very large boulders in the middle of the river so you could be in 5' of water and there will be a 4-1/2 boulder just below the surface. I've clipped a few with the prop outboards and it limits how far upstream I could go safely so I finally gave in and got a jet. There are quite a few sections that drop down below a foot so the jet is the only way to get through.



:lol: Yup!!!!! 
And if you think the Delaware River is bad, the Susquehanna is even worse. OBJ's all over the place when you get near the Susky.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Apr 30, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350699#p350699 said:


> overboard » 30 Apr 2014, 11:44[/url]"] :lol: Yup!!!!!
> And if you think the Delaware River is bad, the Susquehanna is even worse. OBJ's all over the place when you get near the Susky.



Yeah, I saw quite a few for sale in that area late last year when I was looking. Ironically, the Delaware is up about 2-1/2 feet already today from the rain and will probably rise another 3-5 feet into tomorrow.


----------



## Whitaker201 (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah it was a great trip. My first time at Grand Lake and we hit it right at the spawn!  It was very cool sight fishing that much. Now I am ready to get out my OBJ and play with some smallies here in OH.....but we had rain the last few days and the rivers are blown out


----------



## overboard (Apr 30, 2014)

They are predicting 15' at the Tocks Island river gage. Normal is around 5.6 - 5.8'. 
Just when the shad and walleye fishing is getting good! #-o


----------



## JL8Jeff (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow, we're going on 4-5" of rain so far and the Delaware is climbing fast. It's up 9-10 feet already at my floating dock. Luckily, the boat is in the yard because I wasn't ready to put it in for the season.


----------

